# What Is GOD ?



## Admin (Jun 15, 2004)

*What is GOD? from the mind of a 12 year old...*

My Questions And Answer By Jaskeerat Kaur
Tuesday, March 09, 2004 - 04:32 PM PST

Existence has many questions attached to it. For example, people wondering how we got here, if there is anybody else in the universe besides us. I have always believed in God. What ever was created was created by God. I have had many questions though, like who was the first person on earth? How did it all start?

Of course, science has proven that people cannot have started with Adam and Eve (Sandman and Rib woman). Some scientists believe that life evolved in water. Guru Nanak wrote the same thing many years before any scientist could figure it out. I have never really understood how we could evolve in water or from
apes or whatever. But then I realized that if the maggots of a fruit fly can form from the soil and food recycled compost, then why can't life have evolved in water?
Okay, so I figured out that the chain of humans formed from humans formed from humans. Water forms from ice. The planet forms from all the gases that turn into rock. And the universe formed from an explosion - The Big Bang. Then I start to question if God is really there. Our plane of existence clashes with science, where does God come in? 

My dad explained energy. Well, that is what God is, energy. Energy is the thing that caused the explosion (Big- Bang Theory), that created the universe, that contained gases that formed the planets, which contained the ice, that melted and formed water, that created species, that evolved into humans! It was all energy.

If we just say God creates everything, then we also have to ask who created God. There is no way to explain if this energy we call God has been here forever. There is no way to explain the universe or planets or space. There is
no way to explain if there was nothing at all at one time. There is a way to explain what God really is. God is not a person, it does not have a name nor does it have gender. God can't touch, God can't write. That is why all those movies where they make an actor play God are silly, because God is energy. The rest is our responsibility, otherwise we wouldn't be here. God is energy and we are lucky to have it.


"I am 12 years old and studying in 7th grade at a Math and Science Magnet* school in Las Vegas, Nevada, USA. I am learning a lot about my religion. My dad and I discuss Sikhi often. I am fortunate to be born a Sikh."

*Magnet schools in the USA are for gifted children.


----------



## Amarpal (Jun 16, 2004)

Dear Khalsa Jee (Ideal Singh)

I am aware that I am not complete. I have to learn and evolve a lot before I can answer ‘What is God’.  I keep deliberating within myself over this question. Over time, I have just started forming my own opinion and an answer for it.  I am not sure if it is right or wrong. Still I am daring to put it on this forum so that members can comment and I can learn from their responses.

We humans have evolved a lot in various fields. We have created spacecrafts, aircrafts and aircraft carriers, nuclear reactor, equipment and systems for medical diagnostics, computers, communication systems etc. Yet, we have not been able to create a single blade of grass on our own. Some ‘Intelligence’ is doing it all over, all the time.  

This ‘Cosmic Intelligence’ for me is God.

It is this ‘Intelligence’ that gave me life and birth. This ‘Intelligence’ is still working within me - it is sustaining my life. That is why I say that God is within me. 

It is an unified ‘Intelligence’ – probably it is ‘Ek Onkaar’. It is the one spirit behind every thing that has happened, or is happening or will happen – probably it is ‘Karta Purakh’. It fears no body, it keep acting day in day out – probably it is ‘Nirbhau’. (I am of the opinion that the word Nirbhau in Sri Guru Granth Sahib is improperly translated to mean fearless. I am unable to think that God is without fear alone - God is without envy, without anger, without greed, without lust and all without all other emotions. How ‘Almighty’ can be limited to this emotion alone. Guru Sahib cannot miss this point; probably what we understand currently was not the intended means of the Guru Sahib. I think the correct Hindi equivalent should be ‘Nirbhav’, which is very close to Nirbhau, it means without emotions - this word is all comprehensive. The misunderstanding has probably happened because of the way it was pronounced in the days of Guru Sahib or the way it is written in Gurmukhi. The ‘Cosmic Intelligence’, which I am referring to, works without involvement of emotions so it is Nirbhav too). This ‘Intelligence’ has no enmity towards any body – probably it is ‘Nirvair’. This ‘Intelligence’ is an entity that has been working in the past, continues to work in the present and will be working in future also, independent of time – probably it is ‘Akaal Murat’. No one created or gave birth to this ‘Intelligence’ – probably it is ‘Ajuni’.  It existed always and on its own – probably it is ‘Saibhang’. 

This ‘Cosmic Intelligence’ is an ultimate entity  - probably the ‘Sat’. To ‘Sat’, we cannot give any name.  Giving it a name will limit it to the meaning of that word; it will negate the infinite incomprehensive nature of the ultimate reality. That is why Guru Sahib has just left it to say ‘Satnaam’ indirectly saying what ever that ‘Sat’ is that is its name – ‘Naam’. Guru Sahib has not given any specific name to this ‘Sat’ and has left it to be known as ‘Naam’ itself for the simple reason that ‘Sat’ cannot be explained in any of the way we humans are conversant with, we cannot create a word to convey what God is. - probably this ‘Cosmic Intelligence’ is ‘Sat’ 

This ‘Cosmic Intelligence’ cannot be seen, cannot be felt, and cannot be perceived by any of the human faculties – probably it is ‘Nirakaar’. 

I still have to look deeper before I conclude on what I have been pondering over and sharing with you here on this forum.

Please comment and enlighten me, so that I learn.

With love and respect for all

Amarpal


----------



## Admin (Jun 16, 2004)

Dear Amarpal Ji,

First of all, I would like to take this oppotunity to mention that its a previlede to read your writings over this forum. Your writings are not only enlightening and you are blessed with great skill of putting your thinking into a readiable expression... 

Please always be in Chardi kalaa... we certainly need people like you around for the guidance of present as well as upcoming generaltion 

About your opinion about misinterpretion of word Nirbhau, if we read the translations of Prof. Sahib Singh Ji in GuruGrathDarshan, we can clearly establish that Nirbhau is indeed clearly meant to mean Fearless...

In my humble opinion, fearless is He who has already conquered on emotions like greed, lust, attachment, envy etc. Such  a person is not worried about emotions like greed, lust, anger or attachment... 

I would like to quote from one of the lectures by Giani Sant Singh ji Maskin... *He says that when Mia Meer heard the news of decree on Guru Arjan Dev Ji to sit on a burning kiln, Mia Meer reached to meet Guru Ji, and started crying... Guru Ji said "Do no look at my burning body, Look into my peaceful heart." ---> devoid of any fear... ---> Nirbhau... Now Guru Ji did not worried for an iota of a second about His worldy attachemnts with His family, friends i.e. emotional ties and then we would observe that there is not even a single reference in history books where GuruJi even contested the verdict forced upon Him by Jahagir and accepted the Hukum of the Almighty with peaceful heart... Nirvair... it is said that even Chandu who was pouring sand on Guru Ji was feeling a cold in front of the buringing  kiln...*
Please excuse me for my little intellect...

Chardi Kalaa


----------



## Amarpal (Jun 17, 2004)

Dear Khalsa Jee (Ideal Singh),

I thank you for your response and for encouraging me. 

In this posting, I verbalise the dialogue that took place within my mind after reading your response, so that you can comment on what I am saying and I learn from it. 

If Guru Sahib wanted ‘Almighty’ to be perceived as fearless as is the popular belief among we Sikhs, then the word chosen should be close to Nirbhay, which is the Hindi word for fearless. Or, using the literature written prior to compilation of Sri Guru Granth Sahib, it should be demonstrated that in the language of that time the word for fearless was Nirbhau. That is, we must follow the etymological route to substantiate that Nirbhau means fearless. 

We know that fear and anger, both are basic emotions; these cannot be broken down any further into still elementary emotions. Fear is not a composite emotion like many others. The emotion fear cannot include other emotions in it, as it is a basic emotion. I give some examples of composite or derived emotions and the basic emotions from which these are derived: friendliness = joy + acceptance; alarm = fear + surprise; guilt = joy + fear; sullenness =sadness + anger; delight = joy + surprise; anxiety  = anticipation + fear. On the left side of the equation are the names of derived or composite emotions; while on the right are the names of emotions, which are basic (Refer the book ‘Emotional Brain’ by Joseph Le Doux page 114). For the simple reason that fear is a basic emotion, it cannot, in any way, include or cover any of the other emotions. Our Guru Sahibs knew all and so they would not have meant to limit ‘Almighty’ to be free of just one negative emotion – fear. I hold the view that ‘Almighty’ is free form all emotions i.e. ‘Nirbhav’.   

Fear is an emotion, which grips the person who perceives an approaching danger. When the perceived danger actually over-whelms the individual the emotions are not that of fear, the emotions felt at that time are those which represent different kinds of suffering. 

When the Sultan of Delhi passed the decree on Guru Arjan Dev Jee, our Guru Sahib remained free from all emotions (not just fearless), before the decree was carried out, during the ordeal and also after it – Guru Sahib remained ‘Nirbhav’. How did this happened can be explained with the knowledge now available to we humans. 

From the recorded events and laboratory experiments, it has been established that when the mind is very much focused on a given idea, the sensitivity to other senses reduces. There are built in mechanisms in the brain, which diminish the demand from unwanted systems or even totally shut them down when needed. 

Guru Sahib who had reach the pinnacle of divinity, had full control over the functioning of their mind where emotions are felt and pain is perceived. Mind was not controlling our Guru Sahib; it was the other way round – Guru Sahib was controlling the mind. 

No matter what Guru Sahib was doing - working or talking, our Guru Sahib was all the time in communion with ‘Almighty’. When one is in deep meditation, the individual does not feel the body or its needs or its pleasure or its sufferings. Guru Arjan Dev Jee while sitting on hot kiln, with hot sand being poured on him, naturally must have remained totally in peace as he was meditating all the time. Meditation is said to be the ultimate level of focused mind, the intensity of it is so great that you transcend limitations of body. Under these conditions of total peace our Guru Sahib must not have been distracted in any way by what was happening to his body; he was in blissful communion with the ‘Almighty’ free from all worldly attachments, feeling and pain. In my view all this tells that our Guru Sahib was totally free from any emotion -‘Nirbhav’; this mental state of our Guru Sahib cannot be described by the word fearless i.e. ‘Nirbhau’ alone. 

I am not able to fully understand, how and why ‘Chandu who was poring sand on Guru Jee was feeling a cold in front of the burning kiln. 

As narration says, Guru Sahibs body was burning. It means that the laws of nature had not suspended their action as far as our Guru’s body was concerned. Why will nature suspend its action (its Dharma) to make Chandu not feel hot but cold? Guru Sahib was divine not Chandu. I, being a man of science, know that the laws of nature cannot be suspended. I am unable to find rational behind this part of narration. We cannot consider this as miracle. Our Guru Sahibs had not lived on miracles. If they were to do so, Sri Guru Gobind Singh Jee would have won all the battles with the Mughals using miracles. The history tell us that Guru Sahib won many and lost many battles, no miracles were use to secure victory. I firmly hold the view that miracles have no place in Sikhism. We have to be great on our own merits; ‘Kirt’ is one of our basic tents. The portion of the narration about which I am expressing doubts, is probably the contribution of the writer to make it more interesting – a regalation. The Divine entity like Guru Arjan Dev Jee do not need such frills to demonstrate what he was, his elevated state of spirituality was self-evident.

Khalsa Jee, I will keep in mind all what you have said in your response and use it in my analysis. I am still in search of a robust reason to accept that our Guru Sahibans wanted ‘Almighty’ to be perceived as free from one negative emotion only i.e. fear. My views, at present, remain unchanged as expressed in my earlier posting. I have not yet concluded, I am open to new suggestions and information.

I thank you very much for your response, which made me think and in the process I learnt a lot.

With love and respect for all

Amarpal


----------



## Admin (Jun 19, 2004)

Dear Amarpal Ji,

I do not see much arguement to your judgement... Even I liked it also... Thanks a lot for broadening my horizons on the definition of Almighty...


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 30, 2004)

*Nirbhau..Nirvair*

If one is fearless -NIRBHAU-then there's someone who is fearful. If one does not hold any animosity against anyone-NIRVAIR then there's someone who does.

As IK ONG KAAR- The Creative Energy- is sans duality, then these words have totally different interpretations than what we see from thier literal face value.

There's another word DETACHEMENT which is also overly misused in the translation of SGGS.

If one is detached from something then one can not preceive anything from what one is detached from.

I would use the word EMPATHY which means truely caring in a positive manner. SYMPATHY saps one's own energy while trying to console others. DETACHMENT means more like INDIFFERANCE or APATHY. Whersas EMPATHY has all the qualities of NIRBHAU, NIRVAIR.

My 2 cent worth

Tejwant Singh


----------



## sukhi (Jul 9, 2004)

ok... i've got a real stupid question... but i just HAVE to ask it...

how do you love God?


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 9, 2004)

*How do you love IK ONG KAAR??!!*

<<ok... i've got a real stupid question... but i just HAVE to ask it...

how do you love God?>>

Sukhi ji,

Guru Fateh,

For a Seeker-sikh-, No question is stupid. If one asks the question, it means that s/he is looking for answers. That's what our beautiful Religion is based upon.

Now to your very important question which makes us all ponder!!

I wish Guru Sahibs had given us the exact instructions of how to use our TOOL BOX- SGGS-so that. But then I don't.The reason I think there are no such instructions given is because the relationship with ONE GOD is very personal endeavor and it can only happen through our individual DASAM DUAR as mentioned in Anand Sahib which we recite everyday. 

Guru Nanak Dev ji, the visionary of this UNIVERSAL LOVE mentioned 3 tenets through which we can start our journey of GURMAT LOVE.

1. Naam Japnah

It does not mean merely a lip service. One does not become a CPA by just memorising the arithmatic tables nor does One become a doctor by just bowing to the medical books. One needs to study them with GOD'S LOVE in mind.

As mentioned above, I consider SGGS as my TOOLBOX. One can either make it a  stool and sit on it while munching a sandwich or 2 (ofcourse I do not mean it literally) or one can open the tool box and use it and learn from it.

2. Kirat Karnee

Whatever we do in our lives, since the time we become aware of our surroundings to our last breath, we should do it with GOD'S LOVE in our mind. By doing this we are sowing the seeds of goodness which in result will give more fruits than our little fruit basket can carry.

3. Vand kei chaknah

From the above two we notice that through NAAM JAPNAH we have acquired the tools for our KIRAT. Now our basket is full and there is a lot more fruit than we can handle. Here comes the third concept into picture. The third arc to complete the GURMAT CIRCLE.

Guru Sahib did not mention the word 'TO GIVE' but TO SHARE. This is very important to remember that the ONLY GIVER is IK ONG KAAR. Also 'GIVING' by a mortal creates a kind of heirachy, one gives to the one who are at sub par as compare to the giver. As Sikhi is all about equality,hence a sikh shares.  Sikhi does not believe in charity either as there is none who is downtrodden in IK ONG KAAR'S realm. SABH GOBIND HEIN, GOBIND BIN NAHIN KOI-Everyone is born with IK ONG KAAR's LOVE within, no one is without it. By sharing we create a cycle of goodness, hence the people we share with can also share their fruits with others.

Because of the above there are 25 million Sikhs in the world in such a short period of time.

I would like you to share your thoughts about the above with us as well. As only by sharing we can cultivate goodness in which GOD'S LOVE selfmanifests.

My 2 cent worth.

Peace and Love.

Tejwant


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 9, 2004)

_<<Do good and care *not* to whom.>>_​​​Sukhi Ji,

Your quote at the bottom of your post says all about ONE GOD'S LOVE.


Peace & Love

Tejwant


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 9, 2004)

*Correction*

I wish Guru Sahibs had given us the exact instructions of how to use our TOOL BOX- SGGS-_so that._ 

Please ignore _so that._ 

Sorry about that.


Thanx

Peace & Love

Tejwant


----------



## sukhi (Jul 9, 2004)

Tejwant Ji,

that was gorgeous what you wrote. but the way that Amarpal and IdealSingh described Akal Purakh from their interpretation of the Mool Mantr, doesn't it seem that God is unknowable? i can't quite grasp how it's possible to love something/one so big!

maybe i should rephrase my question...

how do we get to know God?


----------



## Amarpal (Jul 14, 2004)

Dear Khalsa Jee (sukhi),

Love is an emotion, it indicates involvement. If you want to love 'Karta Purakh' you have to get spiritually involved on the path that leads to it. You have to strive to become a 'Gurmukh'. I am of the opinion that 'Gurmukh' is not far from divinity and that is the level at which the concept of 'Gurparsadi' functions - you are just taken in by 'Karta Purak', in a way very similar to that of an iron pin getting pulled by the magnet that is very close. When one reaches the stage where every thing that 'Gurmukh' does is nothing but love for 'Karta Purakh', it is devoid of all selfish interests.  

With Love and Respect for all.

Amarpal


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 16, 2004)

Ideal Singh Ji,

Guru Fateh,

Out of curiousity, I would like to know, where you got Jaskeerat's article from.

In the Sikhi spirit of full disclosure, I would like to point out that I am blessed to be HER dad.

Peace & Love

Tejwant


----------



## Arvind (Jul 16, 2004)

Tejwant ji,
Keep up the good work. Jaskeerat got those thoughts and being a student of Magnet school, is certainly a matter of pride for all of us.
My respect for all parents, who infuse thought provoking thoughts in children, and help in free-thinking, an attitude to always seek answer on their own, and move onto journey themselves.
Best Regards.


----------



## Admin (Jul 17, 2004)

Dear Tejwant Ji

This article is in circulation in all the active sikh forums and has been widely appreciated... I am previledged to meet the father of such a wonderful nugget. Accept my heartiest congratulations. 

Regards


----------



## Arvind (Aug 5, 2004)

Ref: http://www.sikhnet.com/sikhnet/articles.nsf/0/0dd7e67f0a9108ee87256671004e4654?OpenDocument

The God is nothing but an electromagnetic field within Itself, and man is nothing but a psycho-magnetic field within itself


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 26, 2004)

Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki fateh.

I am very intrigued by veer Amarpal Singh Ji's treatise on the Mool mantar. He has put forward his ideas very well.  I agree with his interpretation of Nirbhau.

On the subject of miracles...Gurbani is very clear that our Guru Sahibaans valued the Laws of Nature and never condoned anything that went against Nature. It is highly preposterous and presumptious of our raagis and parcharaks to attribute "miracle" powers to Guru arjun Sahib Jee's martyrdom on the Hot Plate.  It was HOT on the Plate and it BURNED Guru Ji's body just like any one of us.

The TRUE MIRACLE is that our GURUs made us as them....all of you must have ehard of the Paaras Stone - a stone that changes anything into GOLD by its mere touch.....but have you ever heard of a PARAS that turns anything into PARAS....OUR GURU JIs were that PARAS....they turned their SIKHS into PARAS by their touch.

That is why if GURU ARJUN Ji could sit on a Sizzling Hot plate and say: Tera bhaan meetha lageh....a mere SIKH of his called Bhai mani Singh could also point out to the Jalaad that his  Sultan'sorder is to CUT JOINT BY JOINT...and so each FINGER should be CUT into THREE PARTS...so NO "short cuts" please...and this Parass miracle was repeated by Hundreds of thousands of Shaheeds who said TERA BHANA MEETHA LAGEH....shheeds as Young as FIVE...and as old as ...your guess is as good as mine.

GURU GOBIND SINGH JI..never showed a miracle as Raising a recently dead man to LIFE !!!  He RAISED a NATION that was a LIVING DEAD ( ZOMBIE) for more than 1000 Years...the Nation of Bharat that was so used to the Foreign Rulers ways that Bhartees had no ankh whatsoever....the Rulers could spit into their mouths...rape and molest their wives and daughters at will...anything and not a squeak out of them.  GURU Nank-Guur Gobind Singh raised these DEAD ZOMBIES into the LIVING VIBRANT KHALSA that chased the Invaders out and expanded the Boundaries of Bharat to Afghanistan....

Guur Gobind Singh ji in real paras fashion showed us a true miracle on vasakhi day 1699.....and as paras we can TODAY all over the world choose FIVE PANJ PIYARAS and RECREATE that very Miracle any time we want and we do it all the time.  Jesus is said to have raised the dead Lazarus to life...Where is lazarus today ??  Guru Gobind Singh ji's Khalsa is alive all over the Globe...and the panj piyara miracle is re created every single day to produce more of the LIVING Khlasa. GURU the Paras changed the ordinary humans to PARAS as well.
Rememeber...the MIRACLES shown by our GURUS are not for a single lifetime or day only....they are FOREVER and RENEWED DAILY all over the world.

Wittness how GURU NANAK changed into GURU ANGAD... A Miracle ....AApeh GURU ate AApeh Chela...

HOW GURU NANAK JYOT went through from Guru nanak to GURU GRANTH SAHIB JEE...a Miracle forever

HOW GURU GOBIND SINGH asked for and RECEIVED FIVE HEADS on a PLATTER.... SIKHS ALL over the World RENEW this MIRACLE many many times daily at AMRIT SANCHAARS...which Produce the Same results that Guru Ji produced in 1699...

These are the LIVING RENEWABLE MIRACLES that we remember our Gurus For....

1. The miracle of Mecca revolving....happened only ONCE ( if it did - no comments on this)..... surely anyone has a RIGHT to ASK/QUESTION this Happening/EVENT as HE has NOT seen it with his own EYES...????
BUT the MIRACLE of JAPJI SAHIB/ASA DI WAAR/Oankar/Swaeyeh Mahalleh pehleh Ke/ etc are TODAY, and FOREVER CHANGING PEOPLES LIVES all over the world and will continue to do so .... THIS IS A TRUE MIRACLE of the Shabad GURU that is available for everyone's eyes to see for himslef any time any day.... IF MY CHILDREN ASK ME: Show us PROOF that MECCA revolved..... I have NO ANSWER. I CANNOT show them and niether can anyone else no matter sant or brahmgiani..... BUT if they ask me: SHOW US HOW JAPJI SAHIB can change a Person.... I have a thousand ANSWERS - verifiable and truthful...and I am NOT a sant or Brahmgiani but an ordinary sikh.

These are the MIRACLES I BELIEVE IN.....not Guru Ji revolving Mecca, or flying about on his magic carpet/Kharawwan etc which many sants quote, giving quotations form Bhai gurdass Ji varran/Janamsakhis... etc

GURU NANAK - GURU GOBIND SINGH JI.....changed a DEAD CORPSE ( dead for 1000 years ) INTO the VIBRANT KHALSA...that is ALIVE TODAY all over the WORLD.....compare this MIRACLE to one about JESUS that made a recently DEAD man Lazarus LIVE for a few days/weeks/months/years ??? Where is LAZARUS TODAY ??? Guru Ji's KHALSA is increasing by leaps and bounds by the DAY.. Now you tell me which is a BIGGER MIRACLE ??? Yet I always hear about so called miracles : dead cow revived ?? etc so what ???With HUGE Miracles of GURBANI and kHALSA right in front of our eyes we still want "tiny miracles" like revolving cities, dead cows coming to life ??? WHY ?? Forgive me but I see no relevance in these small time "miracles"...they are PALE candles in front of the SUN of GURU NANAK...performing miracles in the KHALSA FORM.

dass jarnail singh


----------



## drkhalsa (Sep 27, 2004)

I, being a man of science, know that the laws of nature cannot be suspended. I am unable to find rational behind this part of narration. We cannot consider this as miracle. Our Guru Sahibs had not lived on miracles.


Dear amarpal ji 
 i beg forgivnes in advance but i want ask one thing its quite right not to believe in miracles as far as sikhism is concerned but yet there are some very basic things that we all believe like encounter  of guru nanak with AKAL PURAKH 

" Guru Nanak went to the river Bain for his bath. After plunging into the river, Guru Nanak did not surface and it was reported that he must have drowned. The villagers searched everywhere, but their was no trace of him. Guru Nanak was in holy communion with God. The Lord God revealed himself to Guru Nanak and enlightened him.  "

this is what is popularly accepted as what happened to guru nanak , so can you tell what is other scientific version of this incidence

2) just similar to above incident there aremany other such miracles in popular sakhis and we are saying that we dont believe in miracles than offcourse all the sakhis published and on net should be secruitnised and rewritten because we cant talk both ways this specilly a problem when das like me interacting with people around me which are not sikhs and are expecting answers out of me.

3) as you said "you being a man of science " what i think is being a man of science has become necessity of present day world where it is  difficult for people to believe each other and you have to be scientific in order to other  believe and trust what you want to say or what you have experienced like a person in contact with divine like our guruji need not be scientific but in order make us understand they might have to use rational logic or science .. so how i see a science is as a tool to explore anything that AKAL PURAKH has created but also as a final hindrance or hurdle which one has to cross in order to meet divine. 

this what i understand and i may be absoletely wrong so forgive me for that


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 27, 2004)

Drkhalsa writes:-




> " Guru Nanak went to the river Bain for his bath. After plunging into the river, Guru Nanak did not surface and it was reported that he must have drowned. The villagers searched everywhere, but their was no trace of him. Guru Nanak was in holy communion with God. The Lord God revealed himself to Guru Nanak and enlightened him. "


The above event is very doubtful. Guru Nanak was born enlightened. If Guru Nanak needed to immerse in the river for 3 days to attain his wisdom, then he would not have refused to wear the _Janeieiu_ at the age of 9. He would not have said to the his muslim teacher to teach him something that's not in the books either. The above, I think is borrowed from Christanity as another fairy tale of resurrection like Jesus'. 

Guru Nanak who did everything in open by travelling to all places possible at that time and by confronting the 'learned' on one on one basis, did not have the need to immerse in a river. He practiced what he preached.

If the above had really happened and was a life changing event, I am sure he would have shared with us through GURBANI as SIKHI is based on basis of the metamorphosis from the _fearful to the fearless._

YES...Guru Nanak immersed in AKAALPURKH'S AMRIT for nine months in his mother's womb.

mwqw ky audr mih pRiqpwl kry so ikau mnhu ivswrIAY ]
m*aa*th*aa* k*ae* o*u*dhar meh*i* prath*i*p*aa*l kar*ae* s*o* k*i*o manah*u* v*i*s*aa*r*ee**ai* ||
_IK ONG KAAR nurtured us in the mother's womb; why forget Him from the mind?_
mnhu ikau ivswrIAY eyvfu dwqw ij Agin mih Awhwru phucwvey ]
manah*u* k*i*o v*i*s*aa*r*ee**ai* e*ae*vadd dh*aa*th*aa* j agan meh*i* *aa*h*aa*r pah*u*ch*aa*ve*ae* ||
_Why forget from the mind such a Great Giver, who gave us sustenance in the fire of the womb?_
Es no ikhu poih n skI ijs nau AwpxI ilv lwvey ]
ous n*o* k*i*h*u* p*o*h*i* n sak*ee* j*i*s no *aa*pan*ee* l*i*v l*aa*ve*ae* ||
_Nothing can harm one, whom the ONE TRUE GOD inspires to embrace His Love._
AwpxI ilv Awpy lwey gurmuiK sdw smwlIAY ]
*aa*pan*ee* l*i*v *aa*p*ae* l*aa*e*ae* g*u*ram*u*kh sadh*aa* sam*aa*l*ee**ai* ||
_He Himself is the love, and He Himself is the embrace; the Gurmukh contemplates Him forever._
khY nwnku eyvfu dwqw so ikau mnhu ivswrIAY ]28]
keh*ai* n*aa*nak e*ae*vadd dh*aa*th*aa* s*o* k*i*o manah*u* v*i*s*aa*r*ee**ai* ||28||
_Says Nanak, why forget such a Great Giver from the mind? ||28||_


Tejwant


----------



## etinder (Sep 28, 2004)

Amarpal said:
			
		

> Dear Khalsa Jee (Ideal Singh)
> 
> It is an unified ‘Intelligence’ – probably it is ‘Ek Onkaar’. It is the one spirit behind every thing that has happened, or is happening or will happen – probably it is ‘Karta Purakh’. It fears no body, it keep acting day in day out – probably it is ‘Nirbhau’. (I am of the opinion that the word Nirbhau in Sri Guru Granth Sahib is improperly translated to mean fearless. I am unable to think that God is without fear alone - God is without envy, without anger, without greed, without lust and all without all other emotions. How ‘Almighty’ can be limited to this emotion alone. Guru Sahib cannot miss this point; probably what we understand currently was not the intended means of the Guru Sahib. I think the correct Hindi equivalent should be ‘Nirbhav’, which is very close to Nirbhau, it means without emotions - this word is all comprehensive. The misunderstanding has probably happened because of the way it was pronounced in the days of Guru Sahib or the way it is written in Gurmukhi. The ‘Cosmic Intelligence’, which I am referring to, works without involvement of emotions so it is Nirbhav too).
> Amarpal


Dear amarpal veerji
I beg to differ with u on your interpretation of "nirbhau" into "nirbhav", what i feel that it has been translated right as fear not as an emotion or "bhava" and this word "bhau" has been used and has come very frequently in SGGS
to quote a few to clarify


Bau Klw Agin qp qwau ]
bho khal*aa* agan thap th*aa*o ||
_With the Fear of God as the bellows, fan the flames of tapa, the body's inner heat._

isir isir irjku sMbwhy Twkuru kwhy mn Bau kirAw ]2]
s*i*r s*i*r r*i*jak sa(n)b*aa*h*ae* t(h)*aa*k*u*r k*aa*h*ae* man bho kar*i**aa* ||2||
_For each and every person, our Lord and Master provides sustenance. Why are you so afraid, O mind? ||2||_

_Guru Arjan Dev Ji _
_So Dar _
_10_ 
mn ry scu imlY Bau jwie ]
man r*ae* sach m*i*l*ai* bho j*aa*e ||
_O mind, meeting with the True One, fear departs._

_Guru Nanak Dev Ji _
_Siree Raag _
_18_ 
BY ibnu inrBau ikau QIAY gurmuiK sbid smwie ]1] rhwau ]
bh*ai* b*i*n n*i*rabho k*i*o thh*ee**ai* g*u*ram*u*kh sabadh sam*aa*e ||1|| reh*aa*o ||
_Without the Fear of God, how can anyone become fearless? Become Gurmukh, and immerse yourself in the Shabad. ||1||Pause||_

_Guru Nanak Dev Ji _
_Siree Raag _
_18_
 Bau Bij jwie ABY hoie rhIAY ]1] rhwau ]
bho bhaj j*aa*e abh*ai* h*o*e reh*ee**ai* ||1|| reh*aa*o ||
_There, fear is dispelled and one lives without fear. ||1||Pause||_

_Bhagat Kabeer Ji _
_Raag Gauree _
_325_ 
qUM myrw rwKw sBnI QweI qw Bau kyhw kwVw jIau ]1]
th*oo*(n) m*ae*r*aa* r*aa*kh*aa* sabhan*ee* thh*aa**ee* th*aa* bho k*ae*h*aa* k*aa*rr*aa* j*ee*o ||1||
_You are my Protector everywhere; why should I feel any fear or anxiety? ||1||_

_Guru Arjan Dev Ji _
_Raag Maajh _
_103_ 
BY ivic jMmY BY mrY BI Bau mn mih hoie ]
bh*ai* v*i*ch ja(n)m*ai* bh*ai* mar*ai* bh*ee* bho man meh*i* h*o*e ||
_In fear we are born, and in fear we die. Fear is always present in the mind._

_Guru Amar Daas Ji _
_Raag Maajh _
_149_ _Guru Nanak Dev Ji _
_Jap _
_8_

inrBau sMig qumwrY bsqy iehu frnu khw qy AwieAw ]1] rhwau ]​
n*i*rabho sa(n)g th*u*m*aa*r*ai* basath*ae* e*i*h*u* ddaran keh*aa* th*ae* *aa*e*i**aa* ||1|| reh*aa*o ||
_The Fearless Lord abides with you. So where does this fear come from? ||1||Pause||_

_Guru Arjan Dev Ji _
_Raag Gauree _
_206_ 
BY qy inrBau hoie bswnw ]
bh*ai* th*ae* n*i*rabho h*o*e bas*aa*n*aa* ||
_Coming out of fear, he comes to live without fear._

_Guru Arjan Dev Ji _
_Raag Gauree _
_285_ 

BY Bau rwiKAw Bwie svwir ]1] rhwau ]
bh*ai* bho r*aa*kh*i**aa* bh*aa*e sav*aa*r ||1|| reh*aa*o ||
_This Fear of God adorns the Love of the Lord. ||1||Pause||_


_Guru Nanak Dev Ji _
_Raag Gauree _
_151_ 


gur kY BY kyqy insqry BY ivic inrBau pwie ]
g*u*r k*ai* bh*ai* k*ae*th*ae* n*i*sathar*ae* bh*ai* v*i*ch n*i*rabho p*aa*e ||
_Through the Fear of the Guru, many have been saved; in this fear, find the Fearless Lord._
_Guru Amar Daas Ji 
Raag Bihaagraa 
551 
_


BY ivic sBu Awkwru hY inrBau hir jIau soie ]
bh*ai* v*i*ch sabh *aa*k*aa*r h*ai* n*i*rabho har j*ee*o s*o*e ||


BY ivic inrBau pwieAw ]
bh*ai* v*i*ch n*i*rabho p*aa*e*i**aa* ||
_Through the Fear of God, one attains the Fearless Lord;_

_Guru Nanak Dev Ji _
_Raag Sorath _
_599_
qyry syvk kau Bau ikCu nwhI jmu nhI AwvY nyry ]1] rhwau ]
th*ae*r*ae* s*ae*vak ko bho k*i*shh n*aa*h*ee* jam neh*ee* *aa*v*ai* n*ae*r*ae* ||1|| reh*aa*o ||
_Your servant is not afraid of anything; the Messenger of Death cannot even approach him. ||1||Pause||_

_Guru Arjan Dev Ji _
_Raag Soohee _
_750_ 

Just few to keep the ball rolling

what do u think,
regards n bhul chuk maaf


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jan 25, 2005)

> Dear amarpal veerji
> I beg to differ with u on your interpretation of "nirbhau" into "nirbhav", what i feel that it has been translated right as fear not as an emotion or "bhava" and this word "bhau" has been used and has come very frequently in SGGS
> to quote a few to clarify
> 
> ...


In Sikhi concept of IK ONG KAAR, a Sikh is NOT GOD fearing but GOD loving. Fear of 'God' is used in semitic religions- Judaism, Christanity, Islam and also in Hinduism. All faiths in which the respective deity has created Hell ( as a fear tactic). The above thought process shows that God they seek is wrathful, angry,a ready to pounce punisher, all traits of a mortal.

Keeping MOOL MANTAR as our benchmark, we realise that IK ONG KAAR is sans duality, hence, sans wrath, anger, hatred. Nor is HE?SHE?IT? a punisher but all loving and forgiving. Gurbani also defines one of the traits as THE FATHER.

Now lets try to dwell on the role of a father a bit.

Which father who bases his life on Gurbani will impose his own ego to instill fear in his own kids and would eagerly look forward to punish them with a slight blink of an eye?

The answer is NOT the Dad whose way of life is based on Gurmat.

A Gurmat Dad will instill love, motivation in his kids so that they can learn how to fly on their own when the time is to leave the nest.

A Gurmat Father will always remain an invisble safety net for his kids no matter where they may be.

A Gurmat Dad can only play his role as one if he is GOD loving NOT GOD fearing.

Based on the above, one can reach to the conclusion that the words Bhau or Bhav used in Gurbani do not mean FEAR but IGNORANCE/ DARKNESS.

In the above verses given if we substitute Fear with Ignorance / Darkness, we may be able to grasp the cornerstone of Sikhi, which is to get rid of our ignorance and let the light of love shineand when the light is shone, fear/darkness is devoured, but the opposite is impossible.

My.02cents

Tejwant

Related thread:- http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/threads/people-connect-people-important-please-read-on.80/


----------

